# disjoncter



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Me encuentro ante una situación un tanto curiosa.

La palabra *disjoncter* (bastante poco usual) forma parte del título de un artículo en una revista deportiva muy conocida, referida a un partido de básquet y publicada en 1993.

El título es *Et Carter disjoncta* (más inusual todavía: el verbo en passé simple).

El comentario sobre ese artículo dice que la palabra está asociada "a un título enigmático que desvía en un modo lúdico el texto de la Biblia que narra la creación del mundo".

Ante todo, les diré que no soy lector de la Biblia, y que por lo tanto no sabría ubicar esa cita.

Pero lo que me parece curioso es que en una revista deportiva de gran tirada se ponga en el título de un artículo una palabra que supuestamente remite a algo que los lectores de dicha revista deben reconocer como muy afín a ellos. Podría entenderlo si la palabra remitiera a algo *muy* conocido, tanto que la sola mención recordara al lector de la revista un hecho determinado, una situación, pero ¿una referencia a la Biblia, y una palabra que no la debe usar casi nadie?

Seguramente algo se me está escapando.

Para mayor abundamiento, el artículo hace referencia a una situación de choque entre dos jugadores, donde uno le pega al otro un codazo.

Apenas termino de poner este post, de golpe se me ocurre que la verdadera traducción de *disjoncta* es *separó* (Dios separó las aguas de la tierra…).


----------



## Paquita

Disjoncter es término de electricidad...
Un hilo sinónimo 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=512839&highlight=plombs

La creación del mundo , a tu parecer, ¿se sitúa al final o al principio?
Y el principio ¿por acaso no se llama también "génesis"?


----------



## chlapec

Je suppose que l'allusion à la Bible a rapport avec la phrase *"Et la lumière se fit".*
D'autre part, *disjoncter* veut dire aussi , au figuré, *devenir fou*. Alors...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Disjoncter es término de electricidad...
> Un hilo sinónimo
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=512839&highlight=plombs
> 
> La creación del mundo , a tu parecer, ¿se sitúa al final o al principio?
> Y el principio ¿por acaso no se llama también "génesis"?



El hilo es muy instructivo, Paquita, sobre todo el post de Laurier-tin. No sabía que disjoncter tenía ese significado, que coincide con lo que dice Gurb y Chlapec aquí.

Lo que no entiendo es tu referencia a la creación del mundo, la electricidad y el final o el principio  .


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Lo que no entiendo es tu referencia a la creación del mundo (1), la electricidad (2) y el final o el principio (3) .


 
1) 


> el texto de la Biblia que *narra la creación del mundo*".
> 
> Ante todo, les diré que no soy lector de la Biblia, y que por lo tanto *no sabría ubicar esa cita.*


 
Entonces te sugiero que se ubica en la parte de la Biblia llamada Génesis que obviamente se sitúa al principio ya que se refiere a la creación cuando todavía no había nada ni nadie en el universo excepto el creador... ¿O me equivoco? (¿o no entendí tu frase?) 

2) la electricidad 
"disjoncter" no aparece en el CNTRL pero sí el aparato
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/disjoncteur

y
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/disjoncteur


Tenemos un hilo al respecto 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1044892

3) el final y el principio 
Una broma estúpida para preguntarte si en tu opinión la Biblia empieza o termina por el relato de "la creación del mundo" .Disculpa, no lo haré más...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Entonces te sugiero que se ubica en la parte de la Biblia llamada Génesis que obviamente se sitúa al principio ya que se refiere a la creación cuando todavía no había nada ni nadie en el universo excepto el creador... ¿O me equivoco? (¿o no entendí tu frase?)



Cuando dije que no era lector de la Biblia, Paquita, me refería a que no la leo con asiduidad como para encontrar una cita específica, lo cual no significa que lo ignore todo de ella. ¡Claro que sé dónde está el Génesis!

Y también sé lo que significa un disjoncteur o disyuntor, lo que no entendía es qué tiene que ver la electricidad con la Biblia o el básquet  .

Por lo que respecta a



Paquit& said:


> 3) el final y el principio
> Una broma estúpida para preguntarte si en tu opinión la Biblia empieza o termina por el relato de "la creación del mundo" .Disculpa, no lo haré más...



Sigue haciéndolo, Paquita. Me encantan las bromas, aunque a veces sea tan tonto que necesite explicaciones  .

Dicho lo cual, salvo la referencia a *disjoncter* como sinónimo de "tener los cables cruzados", o volverse un poco loco o algo equivalente, todo lo cual está muy bien pero no tiene ninguna relación con la Biblia, me siento, como decimos por acá, como cuando vinimos de España  .


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

La relación está en la cita que te da Chlapec y te sugiere Paquita:


chlapec said:


> Je suppose que l'allusion à la Bible a rapport avec la phrase *"Et la lumière se fit".*
> D'autre part, *disjoncter* veut dire aussi , au figuré, *devenir fou*. Alors...



Si un dispositif électrique disjoncte, tout s'éteint, plus de lumière... le noir.

Jeu de mots donc entre le sens réel et le sens figuré de disjoncter + similitude structurale de la phrase biblique et l'allusion la lumière se fit / la lumière s'en alla. Et voilà.

Pas simple, un peu tiré par les cheveux,  mais pas si compliqué quand même. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Hola Totor

No conocía la palabra en francés, pero por lo que veo, más que a tener los cables cruzados, siguiendo con las imágenes relacionadas con la electricidad, y que se usan en los relatos sobre deportes, para describir esa reacción, te podría agregar "le saltaron los tapones", "le saltó la térmica", o ya sin electricidad "se le salió la cadena". Eso sí, de la Biblia, nada.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Pas simple, un peu tiré par les cheveux,  mais pas si compliqué quand même.



Quant à moi, Gévy, c'est de l'iroquois.



camargo said:


> Eso sí, de la Biblia, nada.



Pero entonces no entiendo la referencia con la Biblia.

¿De dónde saca el autor que *et Carter disjoncta* es una cita (o más bien una paráfrasis) de la Biblia?

Me parece tan tirado de los pelos que nadie que leyera *et Carter disjoncta* podría suponer que ahí hay una remisión a la Biblia. Yo seguro que no, ¿pero tal vez otros sí?


----------



## Gévy

Oye, Totor, ¿pero nos lees o mis explicaciones no son claras, ni las de Chlapec, ni las de Paquita? 

Si no ves la relación entre:  Y se fue la luz (disjoncter)/ Y se hizo la luz (Biblia)... ¡apaga y vámos!, ji, ji, ji... 

Tu veux un dessin ? 

Para traducirlo al español y que se pueda pillar una conotación de frase bíblica, va a ser complicado. Pero seguro que encontraremos el modo, cambiando el título, la referencia bíblica por otra, quizás... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

¿Podrías decirnos quién es ese Carter? ¿Es el jugador ese que recibió el codazo que dices o nada que ver ? Se desmayó o perdió la compostura? Es para definir lo que entienden por "disjoncter".

Merci.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ¿Podrías decirnos quién es ese Carter? ¿Es el jugador ese que recibió el codazo que dices o nada que ver ? Se desmayó o perdió la compostura? Es para definir lo que entienden por "disjoncter".



Es el que dio el codazo, Gévy, no el que lo recibió.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Si no ves la relación entre:  Y se fue la luz (disjoncter)/ Y se hizo la luz (Biblia)... ¡apaga y vámos!, ji, ji, ji...



De momento, voy a poner: *Y Carter apagó la luz*…

Por supuesto, me gustaría mucho más *A Carter se le cruzaron los cables*… pero aquí desaparece totalmente la referencia a la Biblia.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Pero si pones "Y Carter apagó la luz", ¿qué imagen tendríamos? ¿Pensaríamos que se le fue la chaveta?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Pero si pones "Y Carter apagó la luz", ¿qué imagen tendríamos? ¿Pensaríamos que se le fue la chaveta?



Ah, voilà!

¿Y lo pensarías si pongo *Y Carter disyunció…* ?

Tal vez sea mejor olvidarse de la referencia bíblica y aclararlo en una nota…


----------



## camargo

Hola

Y a Carter se le vino la noche
Y a Carter se le hizo la oscuridad
Y a Carter se le apagaron las luces
Y Carter se quedó a oscuras

Se me ocurren
Suerte


----------



## totor

camargo said:


> Y a Carter se le vino la noche
> Y a Carter se le hizo la oscuridad
> Y a Carter se le apagaron las luces
> Y Carter se quedó a oscuras



El problema es que todas éstas, Camargo, no tienen mucha relación con el Fiat lux, o la tienen de una manera muy marginal y lejana.

Después de leer todos los comentarios, me parece que la referencia más fuerte es a que *se le cruzaron los cables*, y a la relación de esa palabra (*disjoncter*) con la luz y consecuentemente con la Biblia.

Me parece que lo mejor (sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que este artículo está inserto en un libro sobre el análisis de los textos) sería poner que a Carter *se le cruzaron los cables*, y hacer una nota explicando la asociación.

De cualquier manera (y pido disculpas), sigo pensando que esa asociación deja bastante que desear.


----------



## chlapec

Yo propongo a examen la siguiente: "...y Carter se *obnubiló*"


----------



## totor

chlapec said:


> "...y Carter se *obnubiló*"



Y en este caso ¿tú sí verías una referencia a la Biblia?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Y por qué no pones algo como?
- Se le oscureció la mente de golpe / se le nubló el raciocinio

Seguro que puedes encontrar pasajes de la Biblia en relación con la locura.

O ya no con la Biblia sino con los Evangelios:
- Y Carter se descarrió (suena muy "palabra de evangelio"  )

Pero no sé cuán libre estás de elegir la imagen de la Biblia al que se alude. El hecho de que hayas abierto el hilo me hace sospechar que el autor tampoco se extiende mucho sobre el tema (danos más contexto sobre este tema)

Solo reflexiones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## blink05

Propongo:

Y Carter "deshizo" la luz.

Las comillas en "deshizo" serían indispensables, y sirven para dar el sentido de la frase bíblica. En la biblia en español es algo del corte "Y se hizo la luz".

En español es más difícil darle el sentido bíblico a la frase. En francés el p.simple lo facilita mucho. Por eso me inclino por esta forma, un poco más literal que la original.

Asumo que la referencia al corte de luz de la frase es porque el famoso Carter, con su codazo, le "apagó la luz" a alguien. 

No estoy totalmente convencido de que me guste mi propuesta, pero tal vez alguien se entusiasme. 
Saludos.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

La verdad es que a mi me parece que la alusión a la Biblia es bastante clara, creo que ese mismo recurso ha sido usado en más de una ocasión aunque tal vez de maneras más obvias. Para mi el detalle está en la construcción de la frase, y no necesariamente tiene que ver con la luz o con la electricidad (aunque "disjoncter" sea un término usado en electricidad), lo que sucede es que la frase hace pensar casi automáticamente en "Et la lumière fut", por el uso del passé simple y el "et" al principio. 
Confieso que no se me ocurre ninguna idea para ayudarte a traducirlo, pero tal vez deberías buscar una frase o construcción que resulte igual de familiar para tus lectores y la adaptes a la situación, aunque pierdas la alusión biblíca. 

NTD


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Not.

Y estaba pensando en esta otra cita bíblica del Génesis también y más fácil de arreglar: Y Dios creó a la mujer.

Y Carter creó la confusión.

Algo así, ¿podría valer?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Como yo lo he interpretado, el codazo es posterior al (y consecuencia del) "cruce de cables". En consonancia con la idea de Blink, propondría: *"...Y en Carter se fue la luz".*
Para mi Carter es el "mundo", no el "creador". Se le fue la luz (el raciocinio, la olla) y golpeó...


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> - Y Carter se descarrió (suena muy "palabra de evangelio"  )
> 
> Pero no sé cuán libre estás de elegir la imagen de la Biblia al que se alude. El hecho de que hayas abierto el hilo me hace sospechar que el autor tampoco se extiende mucho sobre el tema (danos más contexto sobre este tema)



Lo de *Y C**arter se descarrió* me gusta mucho, Martine. Tal vez no sea una cita bíblica exacta pero, como tú dices, suena como tal. Y si vamos al caso, *disjoncta* tampoco lo es.

Como ya expliqué, el libro trata sobre análisis de textos, en particular de publicidad y de artículos periodísticos, y remite a distintos señaladores y partes fragmentadas de textos. Y en este caso particular, me siento con libertad total para elegir cualquier imagen que pueda tener una conexión con el tema.

En cuanto a:



blink05 said:


> Y Carter "deshizo" la luz.
> 
> Las comillas en "deshizo" serían indispensables, y sirven para dar el sentido de la frase bíblica. En la biblia en español es algo del corte "Y se hizo la luz".



Aquí el problema es que las comillas constituyen, junto con las bastardillas, un apartado especial del libro, por lo que no podría incluirlas en éste.



Gévy said:


> Y Carter creó la confusión.



Otra buena opción similar a la de Martine, que también tiene resonancias bíblicas.

¡Muchas gracias a todos, queridos!

Voy a meditar a la luz de una vela  y en breve les diré por cuál me inclino. (Aunque me parece que Martine se va a llevar el gros lot.)


----------



## totor

totor said:


> Y en este caso particular, me siento con libertad total para elegir cualquier imagen que pueda tener una conexión con el tema.



Mmm, problemas.

Cuando dije lo anterior, no reparé en un pequeño detalle, que es el siguiente:

_En cuanto al artículo sobre un partido de básquet, "Y Carter…", alude a las fórmulas de la creación del mundo en la Biblia ("Y Dios dijo…", "Y Dios llamó a la luz día…", etc.)._

Esto es una cita textual del análisis de ese texto. *Descarrió* es sin lugar a dudas una palabra que tiene resonancias bíblicas, y que además tiene también la propiedad de estar cerca de *disjoncter* por lo que se refiere a que *se le cruzaron los cables*, pero me temo que los ejemplos dados por el autor la invalidan…

Creo que voy a tener que mantener la alusión a la luz…

(No importa, Martine, ya te voy a inventar un premio consuelo  .)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

-1- Esto no es una competición, solo intentamos ayudar.
-2- la información que acabas de dar se debe dar en el PRIMERO MENSAJE, no en el número 27
-3- para _descarriar _no hablé de referencia bíblica sino evangélica (no hay que confundir)

A parte de todo lo que te ha sido propuesto ya solo veo:
- Y Carter se cegó. 
No es coloquial como _disjoncter _pero significa lo mismo y tiene la ventaja de ser una fórmula corta...
(Pero nosotros proponemos y tú dispones  )

Tal como habían intuido algunos de los foreros y como acabas de confirmarlo en tu último mensaje es más la construcción de la frase (más evidente en francés por el empleo del _passé simple_)  que las palabras en sí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> -1- Esto no es una competición, solo intentamos ayudar.



Nunca dije que lo fuera, Martine, y ayuda es lo que busco. Pero es mucho más lindo hacerlo cuando hay simpatía y buena onda (como se dice por acá), además de eficiencia. Y, entre las dos, prefiero de lejos la primera, aunque me sirva más la segunda.



Cintia&Martine said:


> -2- la información que acabas de dar se debe dar en el PRIMERO MENSAJE, no en el número 27



Siempre trato de poner la mayor cantidad de referencias posibles, pero algunas a veces se me escapan. No soy ni pretendo ser perfecto, y les pido disculpas.



Cintia&Martine said:


> -3- para _descarriar _no hablé de referencia bíblica sino evangélica (no hay que confundir)



Esto es totalmente cierto. Otra manifestación de mis errores.

Dicho lo cual,



Cintia&Martine said:


> - Y Carter se cegó.



me gusta, Martine (pero sin premio  ).


----------



## totor

Queridos todos,

dado que la propuesta de Martine



Cintia&Martine said:


> - Y Carter se cegó.



es la que más se acerca a las distintas implicancias que tiene la palabra *disjoncter*, según hemos visto en este hilo, he decidido conservarla, con la obligada nota al pie:

El título original del artículo es _Et carter disjoncta._ _D__isjoncter_ significa “interrumpir la corriente”, pero también, en un sentido figurado y familiar, “tener los cables cruzados”. El uso del pretérito simple refuerza su vínculo con la Biblia.

¡Gracias por todos vuestros aportes!


----------

